
 Hacker working for Yahoo? Listnerd.com needs intro - stormen
http://imgur.com/xcffO9W
======
drakaal
Spam is not the way to get on Yahoo's Radar. Nor the way to win friends in the
HN community.

~~~
stormen
I fail to see how asking for an intro is spam.

------
stormen
Any and all introductions to the right people at Yahoo would be welcome :)
erling (at) listnerd dot com

------
manglav
"The idea was simple enough.. what _if_ there was..." Typo. Might want to fix
it ASAP!

------
calbear81
Is this for a M&A discussion or a Business Development/Partnership discussion?

~~~
stormen
Business Development/Partnership discussion, first and foremost.

